# FiBeRGLaSs? WhY NoT PleXiGLaSs....



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I have noticed everyone uses fiberglass to make custom enclosers for their car. But today, when I was trying to make my own Clear Tail-Lights and Bumper lights.... 

I realized, with a really big sheet of Plexi-glass (Acrylic) and I heat gun, I can gradually mold and form plexiglass to a point where it is really strong, and bends and gives a little.
Although its clear, anyone know if its possible to build an enclosure of this stuff??


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

yeah it's been done. I had a picture of a PT cruiser with a plexi glass enclosure I'll see if I can find it for you


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ill just stick to fiberglass. From your description, id say fiberlgass is 10x easier than heating and molding plexi.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

really?? Well I wouldnt really know much about Fiberglass... and I have no idea how much it costs or anything... but
Plexiglass is fun to work with,, but takes a long time and about 2 min to completely harden... and its clear


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

You can use plexi in enclosures, some competition cars will have a plexi front or back. You can use plexi for a full enclosure.

If I remember correctly you need to use atleast 1" thick plexi for a single panel, because its not as dense as MDF, and thicker for a full plexi box.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

> *If I remember correctly you need to use atleast 1" thick plexi for a single panel, because its not as dense as MDF, and thicker for a full plexi box.*


or you could use 3/4" with good internal bracing.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

well right now I have a really big sheet of Plexiglass.... its um..
36X48 and its .93 thick. (.93.. i dunno if its inches.. or mm or what)
I would be drilling holes big enough to put in 3 10'inch Subs....

Should I return it and get it thicker???


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

.93 is in inches but you would be able to tell. if it is .93 inches then it's 15/16" thick so it's almost an inch. you should be ok.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Cool....
the sheet was only 15$$ so hell ill mess around with it, and if I mess it up, Ill go out and buy some more.
I will take pics and keep ya guys informed. Wish me luck.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Heres an auction for a complete plexiglass box.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3001254106&category=14945


























That actually doesnt look too bad, if it wasnt yellow.

And another auction, 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1950909389&category=14945&tc=photo


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

The thing about plexi, is if you overheat it even a little bit, it gets cloudy, its expensive as all hell, you were lucky to nab a 15 dollar sheet that size, it will show all your mistakes underneath it because its transparent, it will show the molds you use to support and shape the plexi, and its a hell of a lot heavier than fiberglass too, its ben done before, but only by highly experienced professionals. Id say you're better off building a fiberglass enclosure and then using plexiglass windows here and there for things like neon lights and peep holes.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *well right now I have a really big sheet of Plexiglass.... its um..
> 36X48 and its .93 thick. (.93.. i dunno if its inches.. or mm or what)
> I would be drilling holes big enough to put in 3 10'inch Subs....
> 
> Should I return it and get it thicker??? *


If you paid $15 for a piece that big...I highly doubt that it is thick enough to use in an enclosure. Does it flex very easy? If so...you definately do not want to use it on your sub box. A piece that big and thick enough to use usually goes for over $100...plexi is very expensive.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Well when I was looking at it... its not .93inches.. 
cuz its really thin.. about as thick as 6 Credit Cards... so... i dunno about .93 of a CM.

Back to reality though, I was gonna curve and shape the Plexiglass like Fiberglass...
So NissanTuner.. you say its heavier and hard to work with?? I have just used it a few times on little things..... and it seems simple.
SentraStlyeEMW.... why cant I use flexable glass?? What does it do to the sound or speakers?? I figured with Flex.... it'll make the subs hit harder... (sounds dumb huh?)
I dunno.. Im reatarted and I dont know alot of anything...
So now.. im not sure if I should start my project... 
Can someone who is experienced with PlexiGlass and FiberGlass write up a Pros/Cons list please.... ??


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

You really do not want your box to flex. That is why people usually use MDF or fiberglass if you want curves and shapes. It is dense and usually doesn't flex (in most applications). A flexing box will actually make your subs sound worse...which is why people don't use plywood for boxes (well, anyone who knows anything about audio anyway).


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

And thats also why SPL cars use cement in some applications so that the car itself doesnt flex, and why sound matting is used so the car stays how it is and doesnt flex a little, and some use enforced glass too because that flexes. Flexing = Bad.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

another con to using plexi is that if you live in an area with hot summers, your plexi will warp, guaranteed. Personally the fact that its unforgiving in the scenario of a mistake, and the fact that it shows everything underneath it is enough of a reason to drive me away from using it as a sub enclosure, nevermind the astronomical price compared to fiberglass.

Dont get me wrong, if there was a way to manufacture a custom enclosure without the use of support molds, adhesives, or brackets, i would use it, cause then it would look really clean, and theres a whole slew of ides i could use to display it nicely, but its a massive amount of trouble to try it, and to do it successfully the first time would require a large sum of money, cause inch thick plexi is *REAL* expensive. Even quarter inch which will flex is *REAL* expensive.


----------



## mk_sentra (Sep 13, 2002)

*moulding plexi or fiber? which is easier*

friends

i want to make my headlamps clear. plan to remove the stock headlight glass and then use plexi or fiber glass. problems i might encounter:

1) how can i bend it (using a heat gun from home depot???) ?


2) how about bonding the surfaces? whar kinda adhesive shud i use?


3) also how will i cut it ? ( curves etc) ? 
also which is more suitable for the above? (plexi or fiber glass )?



thanks

also check out this cool site ( lot of fiberglass enclosures)

http://www.audioflux.com/productimages/


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

umm... fiberglass is not and will not be clear....

Lexan and or Plexiglass is hard to work with trust me....

to seal it use silicone

heat guns are hard to work with.. get it professionally vacummed molded... trust me

suitable? glass or a really thick strong plexiglass.....


honestly... in my opinion its not worth the work and trouble... but if you want go for it

Plus plexiglass when u bend it acts liek an magnifying glass.... or vise-versa... it may cause distortion and goofy light pointing


----------

